# اعراب قليلا



## Semsem83

السلام عليكم

كيف نعرب قليلا في هذه الجملة

الجو بارد قليلا

نائب عن مفعول مطلق...أو حال منصوب؟


----------



## barkoosh

نائب مفعول مطلق. فأنت تقول هنا: الجو بارد بردًا قليلاً


----------



## Semsem83

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

